# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  commencal dh bikes

## Luis

Hi 

Kann mir jemand die prägenden und relevanten Unterschieden zwischen dem Commencal supreme dh und dem Commencal furious erklären? Warum haben sie zwei dh Modelle? Was kann das eine besser als das andere? 
Danke schon mal für die Antworten 

Luis

----------


## smOoh

Das Furios ist in Richtung Freeride/Big Bike. Also ein wenig verspielter, vermutlich nicht ganz so 'plush' wie das Supreme. 

DH WC Racing Bügeleisen-> Supreme
Bikepark Freeride Sprünge rumgeblödel -> Furious

----------


## Luis

danke vielmals!

----------


## etbns

Hi

Hat hier vielleicht jemand ein Commencal Furious?
Eure Erfahrungen damit würden mich interessieren, weil ich mir eventuell eines zulegen werde.

Wie fährt es sich?

Vorab schon mal Danke für Antworten

----------

